# Chicken bones ? Is it safe for puppies ?



## Azizamm

If I want feed my puppy some chicken which bones are safe ? Or should I remove the bones ? 

Im new in raw feeding so can u guys help me what to feed my puppy ? What should I give him ? What should I mix together ? Always want the best for him 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman

Chicken bones are safe if you put them in a food processor and grind them into powder...other than that, they can very easily kill your K9. Especially a puppy !


----------



## Capone22

^not true. Do your research. Many puppies successfully eat RAW chicken bones every day. 

My pups started on chicken backs, necks and eventually i quartered the bird and they went at it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

Don't remove the bones. They need the bones as part of the diet or you will be removing essential vitamins and minerals. You need more than just some chicken meat and bone also. 

Do some searches on here for puppies and raw. You'll get ideas for setting up a well rounded, healthy, raw diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darla Collins

*Help I don't see how to start a new thread.*

My GSD ate a cooked rib bone tonight, I'm worried sick. 




Capone22 said:


> Don't remove the bones. They need the bones as part of the diet or you will be removing essential vitamins and minerals. You need more than just some chicken meat and bone also.
> 
> Do some searches on here for puppies and raw. You'll get ideas for setting up a well rounded, healthy, raw diet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darla Collins

She's only 5 months old


----------



## Nyx

to the OP:

RAW BONE is ok for your dog. 
Think small for your new puppy. S/He is small and chewing through a thick thigh or leg bone could be difficult. But it wont hurt them as long as they are actually CHEWING it.. just remember RAW BONE. 

My Asher-rat wolfs her food down, so I have to make certain that she is paying attention to her food stuffs. If I worry she wont chew it, I break it up. I do not have a grinder, but a real sharp cleaver.

Darla:

Watch your baby, if s/he seems to be choking (trying to puke it up but can't) or has difficult BM's, wont eat, or has blood in their urine or stool... go to your vet.

Otherwise just be observant and cross your fingers. Hope all turns out ok.

Rule of thumb in my house:

Never leave cooked bones in the house. My garbage is in the pantry, with the door shut, and my dogs aren't garbage diggers (thank gods) but a bone is tempting to any dog...

My Dante got into chicken bones ONE TIME and that was that. No more bones of any kind stay in the house after a meal. 

I also take any foam trays and the plastic covered fabric for soaking up the blood from meats out to my big garbage can... It smells like their food and they can't help themselves at times.


----------



## Darla Collins

So far, so good, she's eating, drinking and going to the bathroom ok. My vet said to only bring her in if she gets sick to her stomach has bloody stool, seems to be in pain or stops eating. Do you think we are past the danger point or could she still get sick? She's had three meals since and it's been almost 24 hrs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

I would give her pumpkin with her meals for fiber and watch her stool.


----------



## David Taggart

Legs and wings' cortical (tubular or cylindrical) bones are considered to be dangerous, as their niddle-sharp fragments may pierce the gut. "V" shaped clavicles are not safe. And, your puppy wouldn't like to chew bones of shoulder blades. The rest is good for your puppy, provided it is all *raw*. Never give your dog cooked bones, its calcium changes its structure during boiling and becomes hard, it may block the system. Too many bones fed too often may block the system as well.


----------



## meek

Plz DONt give your puppy or any dog any bones but raw hides 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08

Don't give your puppy raw hides!!! Those are horrible and are an obstruction danger.

People - this question was asked in the RAW feeding section. 

Azizamm - contact Lauri at rawdogranch.com. She can help you set up a meal plan for your puppy.


----------



## Capone22

Seriously the advice on this thread makes me want to bang my head into a wall.

OP don't listen to this post. Go do some research on PREY MODEL RAW or the BARF DIET. 

RAW bones are OK. In fact, they are essential in a raw diet. 

Anyone who does not feed a raw diet does not need to reply to this thread. Your adding wrong information and confusing people. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

Nyx said:


> to the OP:
> 
> RAW BONE is ok for your dog.
> Think small for your new puppy. S/He is small and chewing through a thick thigh or leg bone could be difficult. But it wont hurt them as long as they are actually CHEWING it.. just remember RAW BONE.
> 
> My Asher-rat wolfs her food down, so I have to make certain that she is paying attention to her food stuffs. If I worry she wont chew it, I break it up. I do not have a grinder, but a real sharp cleaver.
> 
> Darla:
> 
> Watch your baby, if s/he seems to be choking (trying to puke it up but can't) or has difficult BM's, wont eat, or has blood in their urine or stool... go to your vet.
> 
> Otherwise just be observant and cross your fingers. Hope all turns out ok.
> 
> Rule of thumb in my house:
> 
> Never leave cooked bones in the house. My garbage is in the pantry, with the door shut, and my dogs aren't garbage diggers (thank gods) but a bone is tempting to any dog...
> 
> My Dante got into chicken bones ONE TIME and that was that. No more bones of any kind stay in the house after a meal.
> 
> I also take any foam trays and the plastic covered fabric for soaking up the blood from meats out to my big garbage can... It smells like their food and they can't help themselves at times.


Is there a "like" button here?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darla Collins

Sorry I'm new to this forum, how do you start a thread? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny

I once fed Lulu the spine of a raw chicken (she was 10 or 12 weeks old) It was more than just the spine but the spine is the important part. The spine bones got caught in her intestine and wouldnt come out. She had pooped some out but not all ( I was finding them) they had very sharp points on them that would hurt me so I knew they were hurting her. We ended up at the EVET because she couldnt pass the rest.

600$ later and a poor puppy that had to have a rectal who was NOT HAPPY about it. The poor dog yelped and I felt so bad for her. After that though, I stopped feeding the spine of a chicken. Now I just buy the best dog food I can afford and leave it at that.

As a side note the vet did say that if she had been older it would have been a non issue. He equated it to feeding a human baby a porkchop. He said sure a grown up can eat it and process it fine but you have to find the right age to start add new foods. Before the spine issues I had been feeding her other raw foods and she did just fine. Just stay away form the bones people warn you about other wise I would say its safe.

HTH's


----------



## Narny

meek said:


> Plz DONt give your puppy or any dog any bones but raw hides
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Please dont give ANY dog raw hides.

I had no idea there were so many new people who hadnt read through the threads.


----------



## boomer11

meek said:


> Plz DONt give your puppy or any dog any bones but raw hides


hahahha some of the advice on here is laughable. if you've never fed raw, you shouldnt give people advice on it. 

i gave my 8 week pup wings/necks no problem. around 9 weeks i gave him this huge one pound chicken quarter just to see what he could do with it. i was watching tv and lost track of him and he ate the whole freaking thing. chomped down on the thigh bone no problem. your dog should be able to handle any type of chicken bone. just watch him the first couple of times. it took my pup like 20 minutes to finish his first chicken wing. now at 11 weeks i can put down a cup of orijen and he will sit and wait for his raw food like a brat.


----------



## Heidigsd

Capone22 said:


> Seriously the advice on this thread makes me want to bang my head into a wall.
> 
> OP don't listen to this post. Go do some research on PREY MODEL RAW or the BARF DIET.
> 
> RAW bones are OK. In fact, they are essential in a raw diet.
> 
> Anyone who does not feed a raw diet does not need to reply to this thread. Your adding wrong information and confusing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't feed raw but I am going to reply anyway  There is so much misinformation floating around the internet and this board that really makes you want to bang your head against the wall. Just because something gets repeated over and over doesn't make it true. At the very least the majority of diets promoted on here are unbalanced.

I agree with doing your research and here is some from Tufts University: http://www.tufts.edu/vet/nutrition/resources/raw_meat_diets.pdf

UC Davis: http://www.cvma.net/doc.asp?ID=3264


----------



## Capone22

This post is in the RAW/BARF section. Millions of people safely feed their dogs raw and they THRIVE on it. 

If you have an issue with raw or don't want to feed your dog raw, then don't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heidigsd

Capone22 said:


> This post is in the RAW/BARF section. Millions of people safely feed their dogs raw and they THRIVE on it.
> 
> If you have an issue with raw or don't want to feed your dog raw, then don't.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Capone...I am not telling anyone not to feed raw and I do believe it's not against the rules to post in the "RAW/BARF section if you don't feed raw. I have done plenty of research on feeding raw and I came to the conclusion that the benefits do not outweigh the risks. 

Since you seem to be such an expert on nutrition and especially feeding a raw diet would you mind sharing how you became so knowledgeable? What is your background/training in nutrition and could you provide some evidence that "millions" are safely feeding raw. 

Because over years I have mostly seen posts from people with little to no medical/nutritional training or education, that are self-proclaimed experts on dog nutrition and are just giving their "opinion" without facts to back it up. Maybe I missed something


----------



## FoxyMom

Heidigsd, it may not be against the rules, but why would you? It would be like a chihuahua owner coming on this board and trying to give GSD owners advice. Not helpful....

As to the OP, you've gotten some great advice. Chicken bones are fine and beneficial for your pup.  I loved this article for starting ours. http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/starting-puppy-on-raw-diet/

Here is a great source of info to combat all the raw myths out there.  http://www.rawfed.com/myths/index.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> Capone...I am not telling anyone not to feed raw and I do believe it's not against the rules to post in the "RAW/BARF section if you don't feed raw. I have done plenty of research on feeding raw and I came to the conclusion that the benefits do not outweigh the risks.
> 
> Since you seem to be such an expert on nutrition and especially feeding a raw diet would you mind sharing how you became so knowledgeable? What is your background/training in nutrition and could you provide some evidence that "millions" are safely feeding raw.
> 
> Because over years I have mostly seen posts from people with little to no medical/nutritional training or education, that are self-proclaimed experts on dog nutrition and are just giving their "opinion" without facts to back it up. Maybe I missed something


I'm not Capone, but I'll answer anyway. The majority of people on this forum who feed a raw diet do a lot of research into the diet. I am sure there are plenty of people who do not and feed unbalanced diets, but there are probably way more people who don't do any research and feed the nastiest, lowest-quality kibble. But, the people who I know on this forum put a lot of time and energy into formulating appropriate diets for their dogs, not just throwing them some ground beef and calling it a day.

All of my vets promote a raw diet and have helped me to formulate my dog's diet. I combine the knowledge they have given me with what I have read on my own. Monica Segal has designed diets for some of my friends, and I have purchased her pamphelt on raw feeding.

I have also taken my dog to the University of Florida Vet Hospital for rehab and the vet and vet tech there asked what I fed, asked what it consisted of, said it sounded great but if I wanted help they have a nutrition department that would help create a raw diet for me. Hmmm, one of the top vet schools helping people create raw diets?? GASP! 

As long as you provide enough variety of animals, digestible bone, meat, and organ meat, the dog will get what it needs. Do people carefully proportion all of their vitamins and minerals each and every meal? No, because if you eat a well-balanced diet full of variety, your body gets what it needs. 

I, along with many people, also pay attention to what my dog looks like- is his coat shiny, eyes clear, poop normal, etc, as well as get yearly blood work to make sure everything is normal.

My dog will be 8 years old in two months and everyone, including other vets, vet techs, and knowledgeable dog people think he is 2-3 years old.

Of course, some dogs might not be properly chew bones and their owners grind them instead. Some owners may feed too much bone in a meal and find that it gets stuck, but that is not proper feeding. 

I don't know anyone who has contracted salmonella from feeding raw. The only person I know who has ever had it, does not feed her dog anything raw. People just need to use the same precautions they do when preparing raw meat for themselves. Also, there have been COUNTLESS dog food recalls for salmonella!
I feed only free-range grass fed meats, so the risk of disease is also considerably lower.


----------



## Heidigsd

> Heidigsd, it may not be against the rules, but why would you? It would be like a chihuahua owner coming on this board and trying to give GSD owners advice. Not helpful....


I disagree...I like to see pros and cons when I research a subject. Just because people don't like it doesn't mean it's not helpful to someone. People can read the information and make up their own minds


----------



## Heidigsd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I'm not Capone, but I'll answer anyway. The majority of people on this forum who feed a raw diet do a lot of research into the diet. I am sure there are plenty of people who do not and feed unbalanced diets, but there are probably way more people who don't do any research and feed the nastiest, lowest-quality kibble. But, the people who I know on this forum put a lot of time and energy into formulating appropriate diets for their dogs, not just throwing them some ground beef and calling it a day. Maybe we are reading very different posts then...I am being sincere not sarcastic. Because what I see is people feeding unbalanced diets. Please show me where there are posts explaining how to formulate a diet. This would require for them to first figure out what nutrient requirements their dog has and then having to crunch the numbers to see what the diet provides and what is missing. If you are not doing this you are feeding willy-nilly and hope that the diet balances over time. If you are extremely lucky it will but if not then good luck with that approach.
> 
> All of my vets promote a raw diet and have helped me to formulate my dog's diet I combine the knowledge they have given me with what I have read on my own. Monica Segal has designed diets for some of my friends, and I have purchased her pamphelt on raw feeding. Monica has formulated diets for both my dogs and I have read all her books and have most of her booklets
> 
> I have also taken my dog to the University of Florida Vet Hospital for rehab and the vet and vet tech there asked what I fed, asked what it consisted of, said it sounded great but if I wanted help they have a nutrition department that would help create a raw diet for me. Hmmm, one of the top vet schools helping people create raw diets?? GASP!  This would be the first veterinary teaching hospital that I know off that recommends raw diets. I wasn't able to find this on their website but if you have a link I would like to see it.
> 
> As long as you provide enough variety of animals, digestible bone, meat, and organ meat, the dog will get what it needs. Do people carefully proportion all of their vitamins and minerals each and every meal? No, because if you eat a well-balanced diet full of variety, your body gets what it needs. If the diet you are feeding is not providing everything the dog needs it won't balance no matter what. The only way to know for sure is to crunch the numbers
> 
> I, along with many people, also pay attention to what my dog looks like- is his coat shiny, eyes clear, poop normal, etc, as well as get yearly blood work to make sure everything is normal.
> 
> My dog will be 8 years old in two months and everyone, including other vets, vet techs, and knowledgeable dog people think he is 2-3 years old.
> 
> Of course, some dogs might not be properly chew bones and their owners grind them instead. Some owners may feed too much bone in a meal and find that it gets stuck, but that is not proper feeding.
> 
> I don't know anyone who has contracted salmonella from feeding raw. The only person I know who has ever had it, does not feed her dog anything raw. People just need to use the same precautions they do when preparing raw meat for themselves. Also, there have been COUNTLESS dog food recalls for salmonella! You are right there have been recalls for kibble and nobody disputes this. But I don't understand why people are so quick to dismiss the risk from a dog becoming ill from bacteria that comes from raw meat, when veterinarians will tell you over and over that they see dogs come in sick from eating raw meat and some even die. If your dog or mine does fine on raw that's great but it won't matter to that one person that decides to try raw and their dog gets very sick.
> I feed only free-range grass fed meats, so the risk of disease is also considerably lower.


Anyway, I wasted too much time on this subject already, people can decide what's best for their dogs.


----------



## Lilie

I'll feed RAW chicken and/or turkey. Any part, including feet as part of my dogs daily diet, which includes kibble. 

In fact, every morning I feed a chicken leg, FROZEN!! My (adult) GSD doesn't care for slimy food......


----------



## boomer11

Heidigsd said:


> I don't feed raw but I am going to reply anyway  There is so much misinformation floating around the internet and this board that really makes you want to bang your head against the wall. Just because something gets repeated over and over doesn't make it true. At the very least the majority of diets promoted on here are unbalanced.


hahaha if you truly believe that dog food is completely balanced then you are one of those suckers that are brainwashed by them. tell me what animal on this earth eats a balanced meal? diets get balanced over time. can you tell me what is so bad about feeding raw? show me a picture of a dog that looks sickly from this unbalanced diet? wolves, coyotes, dingos have thrived on eating raw for thousands of generations. that is real proof. not some "research" that a dog food company did with no real proof to back anything up. 

if i gave you an option of eating a steak or cereal that tastes like steak and you choose the cereal then more power to you


----------



## The Packman

Capone22 said:


> ^not true. Do your research. Many puppies successfully eat RAW chicken bones every day.


OK...I looked it up and read RAW bones can be served to K9s but it is not recommended.

I'm slow to tell this story...my friends mother, Mrs S, has Alzheimer's and has to tended 24-7. Mrs S feed her live in daughters Rotty chicken bones and he chocked to death.

Call me _Old School_ but I can see no benefit in feeding a puppy bones and personally...I would not take that one in a million chance.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Heidigsd said:


> Because over years I have mostly seen posts from people with little to no medical/nutritional training or education, that are self-proclaimed experts on dog nutrition and are just giving their "opinion" without facts to back it up. Maybe I missed something


So when does practical experience stop being 'opinion' and become fact?

I have been feeding dogs a raw diet for over 15 years. In that time I have fed raw meat AND bones (including chicken bones) to over 30 different dogs. 15 of those dogs were my own, the rest were fosters.

I have switched dogs as young as 8 weeks and as old as 14 years to raw. I am currently raising my fourth litter of puppies that will be weaned directly to raw. Four of my current dogs have NEVER eaten kibble in their lives.

I have fed over 8 TONS of raw meat and bones (with the majority of the bones being fowl) and have not had a single problem related to the food.

My dogs are exposed to hundreds of dogs each year (the ones that come onto our property for lure coursing events) and have never gotten sick.

My dogs do not get heartworm chemicals and yet they do not get heartworms. My dogs do not get flea chemicals and yet they do not get fleas.

They have never had ear infections, hot spots, worms, itching, etc.

Five of my dogs are Chinese Cresteds - known for their skin issues. And yet mine have NO skin issues.

My GSD Mauser is going on 5 years of age and has perfectly clean teeth. My 14 yr old Corgi mix has never had her teeth cleaned and yet they are not covered in plaque.

So when does 'anecdotal' evidence become "real"? Statistically speaking, after 15 years, 30 dogs and 8 tons of food fed should I have seen *SOME* type of problem if they are so prevalent?


----------



## Capone22

The Packman said:


> OK...I looked it up and read RAW bones can be served to K9s but it is not recommended.
> 
> I'm slow to tell this story...my friends mother, Mrs S, has Alzheimer's and has to tended 24-7. Mrs S feed her live in daughters Rotty chicken bones and he chocked to death.
> 
> Call me _Old School_ but I can see no benefit in feeding a puppy bones and personally...I would not take that one in a million chance.


I would imagine from COOKED bones. Never give cooked bones. 


I am not an expert but I have done a lot of research. Feeding raw was my only option after trying nearly every possible other option, for my severely allergic dog. I'm not here to make you a believer. You do what your comfortable with. My point was that the OP was asking a raw feeding specific question. If you don't raw feed, or haven't raw fed before, why come here to answer something you know nothing about? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22

Heidigsd said:


> Anyway, I wasted too much time on this subject already, people can decide what's best for their dogs.


The dogs digestive system is different than ours. Quick transit time for raw food= no salmonella problems. I guarantee vets have not seen a lot of sick dogs from raw feeding because its not that common yet And if they do it's because the person is not feeding correctly. I know breeders that wean litters straight to raw. I mean really, wolves, coyotes what do you think they eat? I promise it's not veggies, rice and preservatives. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Contrary

The Packman said:


> OK...I looked it up and read RAW bones can be served to K9s but it is not recommended.
> 
> I'm slow to tell this story...my friends mother, Mrs S, has Alzheimer's and has to tended 24-7. Mrs S feed her live in daughters Rotty chicken bones and he chocked to death.
> 
> Call me _Old School_ but I can see no benefit in feeding a puppy bones and personally...I would not take that one in a million chance.


Dog food was only "invented" in 1860...wonder how all the dogs survived before then?

Everyone knows cooked chicken bones can choke a dog...I've known that since I was a preschooler. I'm very sorry for your friend, Alzheimer's is a dreadful, horrible disease, my step-father died from complications of it in February. I also know how folks with Alzheimer's are about feeding animals (your post made me wonder if this isn't a symptom of the disease)...my step-father killed several fish by overfeeding them, and it's a miracle he didn't kill my mom's Shih-Poo mix with all the chocolate he would sneak to Beau.

That said though, kibble isn't old-school. It's newfangled garbage, and anyone who does any research at all about a raw diet will see that very easily. It SHOULD be common sense (not necessarily the best ways to feed raw, but that raw IS better.)...after all, wild dogs certainly don't head down to the local Walmart and buy a bag of Old Roy's when they're hungry...


----------



## Cschmidt88

Heidigsd said:


> I don't feed raw but I am going to reply anyway  There is so much misinformation floating around the internet and this board that really makes you want to bang your head against the wall. Just because something gets repeated over and over doesn't make it true. At the very least the majority of diets promoted on here are unbalanced.
> 
> I agree with doing your research and here is some from Tufts University: http://www.tufts.edu/vet/nutrition/resources/raw_meat_diets.pdf
> 
> UC Davis: CVMA Document


The only time you see an "unbalanced" diet with raw is if the owner does not properly provide a variety of meats, not only different muscle meats, organs, and bones but also from different animals. (For example I feed chicken, pork, beef, antelope, rabbit, and elk. I add trout in 1-3 times a month if I have some.)


----------



## Molins

My 9 week old german shepherd pup refuses to sleep in his kennel,how do i get him to sleep in there especially when it rains.


----------



## Kyleigh

Contrary ... don't you meant 1960? LOL Dog food was only "invented" in 1860...wonder how all the dogs survived before then?



Lauri & The Gang said:


> So when does practical experience stop being 'opinion' and become fact?
> 
> I have been feeding dogs a raw diet for over 15 years. In that time I have fed raw meat AND bones (including chicken bones) to over 30 different dogs. 15 of those dogs were my own, the rest were fosters.
> 
> *I too have been feeding raw to both cats and dogs for over 15 years*
> *I switched from kibble to raw when my cat was diagnosed with diabetes. He got diabetes from KIBBLE ... 3 months into the switch to raw food, the diabetes was GONE ... hard to argue those facts!*
> 
> I have switched dogs as young as 8 weeks and as old as 14 years to raw. I am currently raising my fourth litter of puppies that will be weaned directly to raw. Four of my current dogs have NEVER eaten kibble in their lives.
> 
> *Kyleigh, my current dog has never had kibble either ... her breeder transitioned to raw, and I carried over. *
> 
> My dogs do not get heartworm chemicals and yet they do not get heartworms. My dogs do not get flea chemicals and yet they do not get fleas.
> 
> *SAME HERE*
> 
> They have never had ear infections, hot spots, worms, itching, etc.
> 
> *SAME HERE (except Ky got hot spots once from swimming for about two days straight - I couldn't keep her dry long enough ... bad me!)*
> 
> Five of my dogs are Chinese Cresteds - known for their skin issues. And yet mine have NO skin issues.
> 
> *I have had friends switch from kibble to raw and their dog's allergies / ear infections / skin conditions have all cleared up within WEEKS*
> 
> My GSD Mauser is going on 5 years of age and has perfectly clean teeth. My 14 yr old Corgi mix has never had her teeth cleaned and yet they are not covered in plaque.
> 
> *ALL of my animals, regardless of age have had sparkling teeth, right up until they died*
> 
> So when does 'anecdotal' evidence become "real"? Statistically speaking, after 15 years, 30 dogs and 8 tons of food fed should I have seen *SOME* type of problem if they are so prevalent?


I feel sometimes that there are people out there who will simply not open their minds to the possibility that their opinions need to be educated - because that's exactly what opinions are - thoughts on something that lack empirical data. 

I might not have all the scientific data to back up my claims, but when I watch a cat who is suffering from diabetes because of kibble go back to being a beautiful, happy, healthy cat when switched to raw - I really don't need much more evidence that than. 

My other pets (cats and dogs alike) are super healthy, never need to see the vet for ANYTHING other than wellness visits ... I attribute ALL of this to healthy raw food. HOW? Because the friends I have that feed kibble are constantly in and out of the vet with one problem after another (and I'm not talking cheap kibble either). 

To the OP - raw chicken bones are perfectly fine for your puppy - just pay attention. Ky ate raw chicken wings at 9 weeks ... she was hilarious to watch as she grunted, groaned and growled at it - trying to figure out just HOW to eat this. 

OP - do your research - "true" raw feeders have spent HOURS researching how to / what to / when to, etc. for their dogs. We monitor very closely and make dietary adjustments as necessary. 

It is not super hard, but it requires more thought than tossing a couple of cups of food in a bowl once or twice a day and walking away.


----------

